# Limbhog



## Darren (Jul 3, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about a product called the limbhog?Its a chainsaw with an arm that mounts to your loader bucket and you can operate from sitting in the cab....I seen one at a tradeshow about three weeks ago and cant find them....they are a new product and located in oklahoma somewhere....any help would be appreciated.

Darren :help:


----------



## metalslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

*limbhog reply*

I make the limb hog. This thing is amazing. You can go to www.removed by moderator .com or call me at (Removed)


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 17, 2007)

Damn...pretty freakin awesome..i like it alot...ya that can save alot of time and money...

but i am a college student and surely dont have the money for that

what if you could hook up something like that to your bucket truck...

Nice invention best of luck it with...

What it cost, i have to ask???


----------



## joesawer (Sep 18, 2007)

No thanks, I don't want my face rearranged when the limb peels off hits tip first and kicks the butt into the cab.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 18, 2007)

Listen to the vid, more environmentally friendly since it does not use 2 cycle gas.....

just the diesel of your loader  

First post is from OK, MFG is from OK both just one post....hmmm I am skeptical.

I could see a use for it in landclearing operations, but 18 ft working hight makes it's applicability very limited.


----------



## metalslinger (Sep 18, 2007)

I have got to ask you if you have ever used one or seen one in operation. Because your opinion just might change.


TreeCo said:


> That thing butchers the hell out of trees to the tune of thousands of dollars per hour!


----------



## metalslinger (Sep 18, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> Damn...pretty freakin awesome..i like it alot...ya that can save alot of time and money...
> 
> but i am a college student and surely dont have the money for that
> 
> ...


costs just under $2500


----------



## appalachianarbo (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice rip cuts...

With an 8' above-bucket reach, this thing can get limbs that are less than 20' off the ground, max? Those are the easy ones!

I'd like to see this thing against a climber...speed, quality of cuts, root damage, unintentional damage to the tree...My money is on the climber.

I don't mind breaking a sweat. 

This thing kind of reminds me of the roadside "pruning" that road crews do using a tractor mounted flail mower on a boom...


----------



## woodchux (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like a landscrapers dream come true... You'd do alot better to advertise on a landscape forum.


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 18, 2007)

Better make sure that loader has a rated FOPS.


Looks like it was designed by a guy that understands nothing about pruning trees properly.

$2500 is a joke of a price as well.


----------



## ASD (Sep 18, 2007)

$2500 is a joke of a price for a pole saw we got a sthil for $700 and it will cut 16' and the saw will :greenchainsaw: rotate 360*


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> First post is from OK, MFG is from OK both just one post....hmmm I am skeptical.



You hit the nail on the head. He's running a scam in here.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2007)

*farm tool*

For an arborist the invention is lacking. On a farm where they could cut them down with that and pile with a grapple it would be fine.


----------



## metalslinger (Sep 18, 2007)

Sunrise Guy said:


> You hit the nail on the head. He's running a scam in here.


I understand where you might think this is a scam. This is a new product and it is just now ready to hit the market. Some people will love it and some people it won't suit. You will be seeing more of limbhog in the future and I assure you this is no scam!


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 19, 2007)

metalslinger said:


> I understand where you might think this is a scam. This is a new product and it is just now ready to hit the market. Some people will love it and some people it won't suit. You will be seeing more of limbhog in the future and I assure you this is no scam!



The scam is marketing a product which will underperform against its realistic competitive products or people, at a MUCH higher cost. 

As has been pointed out, you can cut limbs 16' up with a six hundred dollar pole saw, oriented correctly, angled correctly, and running a 2. hp motor to get it done, instead of a 40+ hp tractor. 

Need to go higher? Stand on the headache rack, and a tall guy could be cutting at 24'. 

Need to go higher still? A climber can be in and out of the tree, make all proper cuts, not compact the roots at all, and be on to the next tree while you're still trying to position to make the next substandard cut at 20' or below, compacting the soil around the roots the whole time. 

Heck, it'd even be cheaper to buy a hydraulic pole saw, and mount it to the bucket, with a bicycle brake cable running the throttle, if someone wanted to make crappy cuts at low altitudes. 

I do have one question....

Are you, or do you know the original poster of this thread?

My point in asking is that a good product at a fair price won't need a shill to help marketing....

Sorry to be so negative towards your product, and approach. Most of us here like trees, and value good tree care. Can you explain to us how your product furthers the (general) goals of our industry?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 19, 2007)

metalslinger said:


> I understand where you might think this is a scam.



I'm not questioning the efficacy or cost of the product, but I do question the way this came onto the board.

I am not deleting it due to the productive discussion that is going on.

As for your MSRP (so to speak), 2500 for a low production specialty tool that has a high speed hydraulic motor doe not sound too far off the mark.



> From KK's web catalog
> 
> ADI HYDRAULIC CHAINSAW
> 
> ...



These do have insulated sticks, so that adds to the cost.


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 19, 2007)

Metalslinger, is your product insulated?


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

ddhlakebound said:


> (snip)
> 
> I do have one question....
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's what riled me, to tell the truth. If the guy wants to market his product, he needs to do it in an above-board way. Using a shill smacks of outright dishonesty and I wouldn't trust the product if I don't trust it's inventor.


----------



## wfree (Jun 16, 2008)

*Beg your Pardon*

Having purchased a LimbHog I must say your opinion about this product is way off. After some practice I can trim anything on my farm just as good as a man on a ladder. It does take some effort to position perpendicular to the limb being cut and in some cases starting the saw before starting the cut. I requested a six foot extension and it is being manufactured and shipped at cost! Maybe you should give this one another try?


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't see the usefulness of this product. The style of cutting shown promotes bad tree health. Cutting limbs overhead with a restricted ability to get out of the way of the falling debris creates a risk to the operator. A cheaper power pole saw will do everytyhing this device will, and more. I would love to see the comparison of the emisions quality of a 30cc 2 cycle versus a 40 hp diesel....

This is a web forum populated by pros... we climb trees... not ladders! This devie may get rave reviews on a landscaping forum or a farming forum, but I doubt you'll hear much positive about it here.

It's good that you are coming up with ideas for new products, but this one doesn't appear to have many endearing qualities...


----------



## GalBee (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm sorry but things like this just gripe me,
I totally agree with husky here, if your going to advertise a tool for a specific group of professionals then the designer needs to have a good understanding of the operations of that trade, which they obviously dont.
do that on a willow or ash and there would be a 3foot tear of wood down the tree and the trees would look less than great, butchered comes to mind,
what do you do if the chain brakes because your forcing the blade into the wood too hard with your heavy hydraulic lever and it traps in the tree oh of course get a pole saw and cut it out. der 
landscapers beware the advertising is coming for you.


----------



## (WLL) (Jun 16, 2008)

there is no place in tree care for a hack saw. there is nothing environmentally friendly about the thing. i could see fence installers and construction workers using this but no land or tree care people. that thing does more bad than good and like others have said the inventor has *0* knowledge of tree care. take that crap else where!!!!


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 16, 2008)

maybe if i make another account and say im from maryland.... then theyll buy a few......


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jun 16, 2008)

Or... better yet... 

If the manufacturer will provide me with one of these saws AND a new skid steer to mount it to, I may make a few well worded promising remarks... Of course that is ONLY if I get to keep the skid steer....


----------



## (WLL) (Jun 16, 2008)

dang man i could flush-cut fer miles wit that mo fo !!! does it swivel? do you think my mexicaqns could run er? im gona go call my lawyer. last i herd people were gettin sued fer choppin up trees and tearing up the land!!! u beleb dat chit? god bless America


----------



## nrguenth (Jun 16, 2008)

wfree said:


> Having purchased a LimbHog I must say your opinion about this product is way off. After some practice I can trim anything on my farm just as good as a man on a ladder. It does take some effort to position perpendicular to the limb being cut and in some cases starting the saw before starting the cut. I requested a six foot extension and it is being manufactured and shipped at cost! Maybe you should give this one another try?



Your name wouldn't happen to be Darren, would it?

Just curious... :monkey:


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2008)

Somebody is going to be REAL sorry they have one of those. I know it looks like a good idea to some of you candy assers who don't know but that thing is just a contraption built for fat people. Fat people who are about to get blasted in the teeth with what they are cutting.
What will they think of next? A piece a saw chain that you toss up on a limb and work back and forth with ropes? A twenty foot pole saw?
I kinda feel like a hack when I strap a ladder in the back of the pickup and have Jamie drive along hedgerows while I lean out with my long reach hedge trimmers.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 16, 2008)

*Hey Now*

I have a 26' pole saw lol


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 17, 2008)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Yeah, that's what riled me, to tell the truth. If the guy wants to market his product, he needs to do it in an above-board way. Using a shill smacks of outright dishonesty and I wouldn't trust the product if I don't trust it's inventor.




+1

Looks like Limbhog is off to a good start.

Ah, those first impressions! 


Real smart way to launch a business. Demonstrate your lack of ethics to the biggest Internet audience in the industry.

:monkey:


----------



## TheKid (Jun 17, 2008)

*from the comfort of you own tractor seat*

sounds nice. i could see this thing being VERY useful, in some type of texas chainsaw massacre sequel, or rebirth. imagine, the bad guy can cut through the wall you're hiding behind as high as the SECOND floor!:jawdrop: kill innnocent teenagers from 16 feet away!!! other than a horror movie prop, it's kinda bunk in my book, as it perpetuates poor tree pruning practices ( and looks unsafe!)


----------



## treemandan (Jun 17, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> I have a 26' pole saw lol



Really? what in the heck do you do with that thing? 26 feet? How high can you reach with stilts>


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 18, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Really? what in the heck do you do with that thing? 26 feet? How high can you reach with stilts>



3 6' jameson poles with a saw head. and my two 4's for the big shot. i hardly use more than the tripple 6s but ive had to use that last 8' before. its mainly for deadwood pulling, bur i can and have cut things 30 foot up. and i still got the 24 ft a frame.......


----------



## wfree (Jun 18, 2008)

*Works for me!*

Well I'm not fat but actually broke my back trimming tree limbs 17 years ago. This implement is the first one to come along that meets my needs on the farm. I can tell you for a fact it is far safer then you think. I would suggest you look at the way a tractor/loader work together before calling this unsafe. I have trimmed my 20 acres in record time for the last week and you would have to be brain dead to get anywhere near hurt using it! Just my opinion but honestly I have been there done that! Yes, it will strip some bark on some species of tree but with proper experience is not a problem at all.


----------

